# tear stain supplement tablets



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everyone malteses lovers! 
I have not been here for a long time I will show you how beautiful my girl grew up.
But also I have a question about tear stains too. The last judge was very unhappy about my girl's tear stains. There is no info about tear stains in malteses' breed standart I mean stains isn't defect but judges want perfect white face. 
I gave 50g angel eyes per 1,5 months and no result. 
Now I bought 'TEAR STAIN SUPPLEMENT' tablets. Maybe somebody tried them? Are they good? I can't find any antibiotics in ingredients list.

One breeder said she needed to give 1 year course of angel eyes for her maltese and all the time bigger and bigger doses to have no tear stains. I also talked with other breeder and she said that antibiotics for a long time make very bad 'gift' dogs can't have puppies.

So I hope somebody used these tablets and could give me more info.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure what Tear Stain supplements are..but will do a search on them. Is there another name, or is that what they are called???


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

This is the picture of that product. It made in U.S.A.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for sending the information...I do not have any information about this product. Perhaps someone else might be able to shed some light on this product.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Greta, could you list the ingredients from the back of the container? That might help.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

A friend of mine used the supplement but in powder form for her maltese that had terrible tear staining and now is face is so white, what a huge difference.

Sandi, here's the list of ingredients:

Active Ingredients Per 1/4 teaspoon:
Cran-Max (Cranberry Extract) ..................... 105 mg.
Calcium Ascorbate .................... 34 mg.
Oregon Grape Root .................... 34 mg. 
Marshmallow Root .................... 23 mg.

Inactive Ingredients:
Natural Flavoring, Non-Fat Dry Milk, Silica, Aerogel and Whey.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have heard, actually, that the cranberry extract does help some tear stains on some dogs. More foods are now including this ingredient. I would think the whey would work like the buttermilk people use for tear stain? It would really depend on the cause of the stain, I think. I am not familiar w/the other ingredients in this regard.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

On my bottle I found this: 

active ingredients per tablet: 
cranberry extract, oregon grape root, vit C, colostrum powder, marshmallow root, omega 3 linolenic acid(flaxseed), lutein, omega 6 linolenic acid(flaxseed). 

inactive ingredients: 
citric acid, dicalcium phosphate, dried whey, magnesium stearate, malt, microcrystalline cellulose, natural flavoring, non-fat dry milk, rosemary, silica aerogel, stearic acid.

It' interesting are ingredients different in all forms of this products or not. I bought tablets because I heart one breeder give some tablets for 3 weeks and no tear stains for 1-2 years so I want to try. I can't see any antibiotics there so I still can't believe it could work but I will give them to Sniege.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Let us know if Sniege likes the tablets and if you think they are working.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

She eats them. I grinded a tablet and mixed with food and it's ok. We will see the result after a month. Also I visited my hairdresser and took some colours I will try to colour stains I hope it will help.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, I have a co-worker that swears by them. I think she said give them for 3-4 weeks and then stop. You only need to give them again if they come back. No idea why they work.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting post. I looked at this very product tonight in Petsmart but decided not to buy it without checking it out more thoroughly. I am looking forward to reading others experiences and opinions. I also planned to do some searching online.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

These are the active ingredients in the NaturVet Tear Stain Chews and how they work: 

*How do they work?

NaturVet Tear Stain Soft Chews utilise the following natural plant extracts:

Oregon Grape Root- its antibacterial qualities can help to control the natural bacteria on the fur without the need for potentially harmful antibiotics such as tylosin found in products such as Angels Eyes and angels Glow.

Cran-Max- Cranberries are reputed to be effective against E.coli and other gram-negative bacteria

Calcium Ascorbate- is mix of calcium and vitamin C, accepted to be an immune booster and aids in fighting bacterial infections. It is a strong antioxidant, destroying free radicals in the body.

Marshmallow Plant- The powdered root of the Marshmallow Plant has a high mucilage content which may soothe and care for the mucosal membranes, possibly helping to enable the tear ducts to function more efficiently.

*


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

it looks good I hope it will work. We will see, I promise tell you about results after 3-4 weeks  Thanks!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

FYI - I would not try to bleach out the stains. Bleaching opens up the hair shaft, dries it out, and makes it more likely to stain in the future!


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Yes I understand but I need that because judges want perfect white colour and I have not enough time to wait brown hair to grow out. Tint made colour better, not perfect white but much better now; one or two times more and it will be super. I use special clay to absorb tears also I wrap small strands near the eyes, so it isn't big problem about future I just need to show nice face and then I will think what to do I hope these tablets will be good.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck and let us know how it works. I also like a clean white face!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I hate to comment on something that I know little to nothing about, so remember I am only trying to help...what do you feed your dog? I am only asking because I am wondering if food can cause alergic eye-watering that would stop with different food thus the tear staining would stop? Just a thought.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

ckanen2n, I like nice faces too but I will never give antibiotics for a long time to have it! Because I as a breeder want healthy dogs and puppies so I will better do sth with hair but not play with remedies and I strongly believe that all breeders and owners who have perfect white faces give sth or do sth with their dogs. there are some dogs who don't need that but very small part of all. Only no one doesn't want to talk but I know some well known kennels' owners who suggest to give big doses of antibiotics because they do the same, small puppies like 3 months old get many antibiotics.
I gave Royal Canin starter to my little Niko and his mother Ula and both had many tears, Ula has not got any stains before but now she has. I bought TOW and I am waiting result from food, because I am sure Ula has tear stains because of RC starter. Sniege ate Acana.


----------



## Leona (May 22, 2012)

Tija said:


> Yes I understand but I need that because judges want perfect white colour and I have not enough time to wait brown hair to grow out. Tint made colour better, not perfect white but much better now; one or two times more and it will be super. I use special clay to absorb tears also I wrap small strands near the eyes, so it isn't big problem about future I just need to show nice face and then I will think what to do I hope these tablets will be good.




Hi, may u can try eye envy for removing the stain? Cos alot of pple said its reali gd for pets w serious tearing. If u r hardwrking enug, u can c remarkable results less than a week.


----------



## Tija (Dec 26, 2011)

Some people who I know in my area tried and they said it didn't help so I didn't buy yet. Now I have done 'show grooming' and she looks nice, I give her tablets and I am waiting the result, we will see soon. Yesterday we were in dog show and we won our class, nothing about tear stains in judge's description. Photos soon, please wait


----------

